# Tv 29" ÷  Philco PF2907E  ~  Chasis: LB5-A (Sanyo)



## J2C (Jun 10, 2014)

.
El tv del titulo enciende normal, pero:

*A*) en todas las entradas A/V (sin señal) muestra la pantalla azul, excepto cuando coloco un DVD donde se ve oscuro sin poderse notar las imágenes, esforzándose llegan a notarse *muy borrosas* y sin poderse leer los carteles que colocan en los programas/publicidades.
*B*) en TV cuando sintoniza un canal se ve oscuro sin poderse notar las imágenes, esforzándose llegan a notarse *muy borrosas* y sin poderse leer los carteles que colocan en los programas/publicidades.
*C*) tanto el OSD como el Menú se ven *PERFECTAMENTE* a nivel de _*colores*_, *brillo*, *definición, geometría*, etc. en cualquiera de las variantes anteriores.


Las tensiones se encuentran dentro de los valores previstos en el manual (que ya poseo), las deflexiones parecen ser correctas y no se nota nada raro (por *C*).

Subiendo el Screen llego a obtener la pantalla blanca con las líneas de retrazado, lo he ajustado a ~300 Vdc y en este punto se ve la pantalla iluminada sin líneas de retrazado pero al colocar antena/canal/AV no varia.

He estado probando varias alternativas orientadas al ABL, BLACK LEVEL, APC FILTER y no obtuve cambios ni mejoras; leí en otros foros más específicos a las reparaciones de Tv y sin embargo no he logrado avanzar.

No he querido actuar sobre el Modo de Servicio ya que este chasis posee la nada despreciable cantidad de 151 opciones.

Posee como UOC (µ + jungla) el LA76933 y mi experiencia con el no es buena por que no lo consigo en los comercios donde me aprovisiono de componentes (Zona Norte del Gran Bs As).
La señal de video demodulado sale (#60) e ingresa (#56) correctamente al jungla, en cambio las salidas RGB hacia la plaqueta del TRC salen con el Sincronismo a cero y el video a unos 3.7/4.0V; ambas mediciones con antena y realizadas con osciloscopio (que raramente enciendo). 


Si algún colega del Foro tiene algún TIP para verificar estaré agradecido, tengo una DataEEPRom pero no poseo ni LPT ni COM en mi PC ni en la Notebook  .


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elgriego (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola Colega J2C,Que falla rara que te toco!!! .Que raro que se vea desemfocado, Estaria bueno ,si pudieras subir una captura de la pantalla,para ver como se ve con señal de antena por ej?. Pero para empezar, Que tension tenes en la pata 10 del LA76933 tiene que haber 3.8v.Fijate esos y vemos como seguimos.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## J2C (Jun 10, 2014)

El Griego

En pata #10 hay 3.54V tanto con el multímetro como con el osciloscopio, continua pura.




elgriego dijo:


> .... Que raro que se vea desemfocado, ....


Si bien es la sensación de desenfocado como cuando esta mal el zócalo del Trc, lamentablemente cuando pulso en el CR (_tengo el original_) la tecla de Menú se ve PERFECTO, colores y enfoque tanto del texto como los gráficos superiores que tiene este modelo estando en AV con pantalla azul o en canales con el desenfoque (por decirlo de alguna manera).


No suelo preguntar por mis problemas, aunque después de agotar la lectura de los otros foros mas enfocados en la reparación de Tv's no tuve alternativa. No subí foto por que no tengo la CAM instalada en la PC.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2014)

¿las tensiones de salida del blyback están dentro de lo normal o las notas un poco alta?
por ejemplo + de 180 volt en el amplificador de video?


----------



## J2C (Jun 10, 2014)

Gustavo

Como 





J2C dijo:


> .... Las tensiones se encuentran dentro de los valores previstos en el manual (que ya poseo), las deflexiones parecen ser correctas y no se nota nada raro (por *C*) ....


Los +200 Vdc son solo 182 Vdc por que el tv difiere del manual y lleva el SE130 en lugar del SE140 indicado, que tampoco seria problema esa tensión menor en un 8% en un 29" por que el tubo se llena completamente con la pantalla azul de cuando no hay señal de entrada en Canales ó Audio/Video.

#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#

Pregunte por que tengo el manual y la datasheet del UOC y el tipo de falla me desconcertó dado que los manejos del OSD y del MENU son perfectos (mi madre tiene en su cuarto un Noblex 20" Flat con chasis Sanyo similar y usa el mismo Remoto indicado en este manual). 

Si sintonizo canal tengo audio (termine desconectándolo para sacar totalmente afuera la plaqueta).
Si bien no quería ingresar al Modo de Servicio y dudando que mañana me levante "iluminado"; no me quedara otra que la técnica del "papel y lápiz ", ya decidí ingresar al Modo de Servicio y anotarme las 151 opciones antes de tocar nada junto a las que sugiere el manual por default. 

Otra opción no veo ya que he leído en otro*s* foro*s* más específicos a las reparaciones de Tv y sin embargo no he logrado ningún avance aparte de descartar esas líneas de reparación. Típicos capacitores electrolíticos y cerámicos desvalorizados, los reemplacé por nuevos (no reciclados/cacharreados) y comprobé con un Capacímetro YF150.

Cuando obtenga alguna mejora comentare lo que haya sucedido.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elgriego (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola J2C Juanka,No logro darme cuenta, de como se presenta la imagen en pantalla,pero es,casi evidente que debemos descartar ,cualquier problema con las polarizaciones del trc,Lo unico que queda suponer ,es que tenemos algo raro en el procesamiento del video,problemas de fase,luminancia inadecuada o ruidosa,Sobre todo que ese jungla ,suele se problematico,pero no le echemos la culpa todabia!
Es la tipica falla para consultar con la almohada,trataremos de pensar ,si se nos ocurra ,algo que aportar,en pos de la solucion.

Pd la sintonia es perfecta? que ocurre ,cuando ,subis o bajas ,brillo contr,color,existe variacion?,el video por linea ,como se presenta?normal ,igual???.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2014)

si esta difícil esta falla , como dijo el griego a consultar con la almohada,,,,

mira aqui tratan una falla similar ,si bien no es el mismo modelo ,pero puede servir
http://www.planetatecnico.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=76&t=28426&sid=276737deab98b923cdd30e3c8f2a7117


----------



## J2C (Jun 10, 2014)

ElGriego - Gustavo


elgriego dijo:


> .... Es la tipica falla para consultar con la almohada,trataremos de pensar ,si se nos ocurra ,algo que aportar,en pos de la solucion. ....


Le realice la consulta anoche  .





elgriego dijo:


> .... Lo unico que queda suponer ,es que tenemos algo raro en el procesamiento del video ....
> ..... Sobre todo que ese jungla ,suele se problematico,pero no le echemos la culpa todabia! ....


Desde anoche me incline por ese lado, dado que mirando la datasheet tanto los canales como el Audio/Video comparten *una parte de* esas etapas y como el OSD y Menú salen bien ya había descartado todo lo que es polarizaciones del TRC y cristales del µ+Jungla. Aunque hasta esta tardecita seguía reacio a meter mano en el Modo de Servicio; cambie, todo cambiaaaaa ..... y mañana procederé como indique en mi post *#5*.





elgriego dijo:


> .... Pd la sintonia es perfecta? que ocurre ,cuando ,subis o bajas ,brillo contr,color,existe variacion?,el video por linea ,como se presenta?normal ,igual???. ......


Siempre se ve la iluminación que fijo con el Screen, no se ve ni imagen ni lluvia, apenas y siendo muy optimista se nota algo MUY borroso dando a entender que hay una imagen pero hay que ser DEMASIADO Optimista.

 Igualmente no se preocupen, mañana debo llevar a mi madre a Boulogne (12 cuadras de casa) a realizar unos tramites y al regresar me pondré con el Modo de Servicio, comentare a la tardecita los avances ó retrocesos.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elgriego (Jun 11, 2014)

Buen Dia Juanka,El Pulso del fllyback en la pata 44 esta?.

Pd, la falla que describis ,es como si te faltara luma.

Sigo pensando,que tengas un Buen Dia.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 11, 2014)

Esas fallas son las peores, pero me inclino a problemas con la eeprom, he cambiado varias por problemas similares, si aún estás con el tv, compraría una eeprom nueva y le grabo el firmware de este tv, ojo con eso por que después es peor, no se si ese tv al poner una memoria vacia el micro le graba los datos.

Suerte.


----------



## J2C (Jun 11, 2014)

SergioT


sergiot dijo:


> .... compraría una eeprom nueva y le grabo el firmware de este tv, ojo con eso por que después es peor, no se si ese tv al poner una memoria vacia el micro le graba los datos. ....


No lo tomes a mal, pero la próxima vez *LEE BIEN* todo el thread, te transcribo mi ultimo párrafo del primer post resaltando algo que se ve que no has leído en rojo.


J2C dijo:


> .
> .... Si algún colega del Foro tiene algún TIP para verificar estaré agradecido, *tengo una DataEEPRom pero no poseo ni LPT ni COM en mi PC ni en la Notebook*  ....


 




ElGriego


elgriego dijo:


> .... El Pulso del fllyback en la pata 44 esta?. ....


El pulso esta y bien.



elgriego dijo:


> .... la falla que describis ,es como si te faltara luma. ....


Luminancia y Crominancia de canal y A/V; NO de Menu  !!

Pero volviendo a lo que intercambiamos ayer subo tres fotos que saque con el celular de un amigo.
Las barras horizontales de la Fig_01 *no* son reales, el color celeste de la Fig_02 *no* es real; la Fig_03 es lo que veo con el Display (indicador de canal, etc.) encendido y el color gris de fondo puedo oscurecerlo tanto con el brillo como con el Screen.

 Igualmente no te preocupes ni desveles, ya hable con el local que me lo paso y eventualmente el procederá según sus usos y costumbres por que tiene 4+ para pasarme.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## sergiot (Jun 12, 2014)

Debo haber leído a las apuradas y no me di cuanta de ese detalle, pero mas allá de no poseer una pc o notebook, existen lugares en donde te venden la eeprom grabada con el firmware que les especifiques, una de ellas es APAE.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 12, 2014)

igual un grabador lo podes armar en minutos 
yo uso este ,el primero que esta , el puerto paralelo si no tiene la pc le podes poner un cable  usb/paralelo ,

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/eeprom.htm


----------



## sanbenito (Ago 10, 2018)

la solucion es un capacitor de 2200uF x 25v C618


----------



## XCV-900 (Jul 12, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Gustavo
> 
> Como
> Los +200 Vdc son solo 182 Vdc por que el tv difiere del manual y lleva el SE130 en lugar del SE140 indicado, que tampoco seria problema esa tensión menor en un 8% en un 29" por que el tubo se llena completamente con la pantalla azul de cuando no hay señal de entrada en Canales ó Audio/Video.
> ...


Tal vez no tenga mucha relacion con el tema abierto, pero queria preguntarte por el capacimetro que dijiste, esta bueno el aparato?, en mi ciudad la mayoria de las tiendas lo vende y no encuentro alguna pagina oficial de la empresa y solo vi una tabla del porcentaje de error de lectura en una tienda peruana en internet


----------



## J2C (Jul 12, 2022)

@XCV-900 si, el capacimetro lo tengo hace 15 años y me ha dado buenos resultados.

Atento a que solo mide capacidad (pF/uF) y no mide ESR.




Salu2.-


----------



## XCV-900 (Jul 12, 2022)

@J2C tienes a la mano la hoja de error de la lectura?


----------



## J2C (Jul 12, 2022)

XCV-900 dijo:


> @J2C tienes a la mano la hoja de error de la lectura?



Fue un problema hace 8 años atrás y cambió totalmente la tecnología de TRC a LCD/LED. Lo siento.



Salu2.-


----------



## XCV-900 (Jul 12, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Fue un problema hace 8 años atrás y cambió totalmente la tecnología de TRC a LCD/LED. Lo siento.
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2.-


No me refería a la television, sino al manual con la tabla de la precision de lectura que viene junto al multimetro


----------



## J2C (Jul 13, 2022)

XCV-900 dijo:


> No me refería a la television, sino al manual con la tabla de la precision de lectura que viene junto al multimetro



Ni idea donde estará el manual de dicho medidor de capacidad




Salu2.-


----------

